# Kromlech preview new turret



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kromlech have posted a preview of a new 28mm turret they will be releasing.




> This time we have something new for all fans of heavy machinery and tanks. Our first human vehicle accessory (but you can use it for orcs too ) – Panzer 38 Pattern Heavy Turret with Tormentor Cannon.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pre-Heresy Razorback excuse anyone? Because i think this thing will work wonders for a "Transport predator"


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i think its meant to be more of an alt. leman tuss turret, the executioner, given those 'ribs' along the cannon, looks kinda plasma-like.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

That looks nothing like a panzer turret. Still pretty cool though.

Looks like it is meant for a Leman Russ.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the look of it, reminds a little of the Baneblade turret but smaller, that hatch looks cool too,plus the antena is nice and stubby, the GW tank one is far too flimsy.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree that it looks more plasma-like than any other weapon type.

Is it me, or does that hatch look like it could open?


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it would look good on a devil dog :wink:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> That looks nothing like a panzer turret. Still pretty cool though.
> 
> Looks like it is meant for a Leman Russ.


Actually it does, the shape and layout is reminiscent of that of a Panzer 38(t) a czech light tank during ww2 taken by the Nazis and used in there panzer divisions.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Actually it does, the shape and layout is reminiscent of that of a Panzer 38(t) a czech light tank during ww2 taken by the Nazis and used in there panzer divisions.


Ive looked it up. Its 'reminicent' of that turret in the same way that a land raider is 'remicent' of a MKVI female tank from WW1.

There are hints, but its a darn site more reminicent of a leman russ turret....


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's all OrkWar 2 stuff. And yes, they modeled in on the 3X(T). It looks more like a 35(T) turret, though, with the front box gun mount.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Seems odd that the imperium is still using WW1/2 tank designs. Still a cool looking turret though.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

But panzer is just german for tank, so it looks just like a tank turret!!:grin:


----------

